# Coconut Planation, Bonita Springs planning



## mdurette (Mar 21, 2019)

Hi All - I'm starting to this about our trip here next month.   We have never been to this area of FL so it is all new to me.   I welcome any tips, restaurants, things to do.

We are two adults and one 13 YO girl.   This will be a "kick back" type of vacation for us as we just returned from a whirlwind 10 days at Disney.   Interested in the simple things to do as a family, but also have a fun aspect.   Mini golf, short nature walks, zoos, etc.

I can see we can use the neighboring hyatt regency amenities.  Are they close enough that can walk there?

Beaches are ok - but only if they are set up for us to just plop down and watch the world go by.  (meaning they have chairs and umbrellas).   I keep reading about the "island" that is part of the Hyatt, but I'm not finding much info about it online.   

Restaurant suggestions?    Moderately places to eat that are kid friendly would great.

Grocery:  I can see that a local Walmart delivers to the resort, I will be doing that.  But, I tend not to buy meat there.    Any suggestions for a place that has decent steaks we can throw on the grill  (on topic, are they gas or charcoal?)    Also, maybe a place to buy fresh seafood?  

It appears that Naples and Ft. Myers have a bit more things to do and are around 1/2 hour drive.    We would be willing to do some 1/2 day trips to those areas if worth it.

Thanks All!


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 21, 2019)

I live just a few miles from the resort.  You will be very near coconut point mall, 1200000 square feet and full of restaurants as well as stores.  There is a super target there and publix is just up the road.  There is a nicezoo in Naples, and the Conservancy is right next to it. 
  A nice walk would be to go to Six Mile Cypress Slough boardwalk, especially late evening when the birds come in to roost. Lakes Park is also nice, you can rent a surrey or a paddle boat or ride the little train. You can do both the same day. You just pay two dollars an hour to park, and I think $5 for all day.
I would visit the Ford Edison house in Fort Myers.
There is the Wondergardens in Bonita, which is Old Florida and has mixed reviews.  We went out to a lake Trafford and took an airboat ride, a nice experience.
It is probably going to be hot when you are there, and I am pretty sure they supply chairs and umbrellas.
My subdivision has a restaurant with a nice menu, very popular Sunday breakfast, a nice salad bar buffet on Wednesday and Thursday.  That is the Creekside restaurant at Country Creek off Corkscrew Road.
Two or three mini golf courses in the area, three big malls, Everglades, Marco Island, downtown Naples, the Mercado in North Naples,  not enough time for everything.


----------



## GTLINZ (Mar 21, 2019)

mdurette said:


> I can see we can use the neighboring hyatt regency amenities. Are they close enough that can walk there?
> 
> Beaches are ok - but only if they are set up for us to just plop down and watch the world go by.  (meaning they have chairs and umbrellas).   I keep reading about the "island" that is part of the Hyatt, but I'm not finding much info about it online.



Hyatt Coconut Plantation (TS) and Hyatt Coconut Point (Hotel) share the same property but are not really within walking distance. The timeshare has multiple pools, a small bar/kitchen, and it's own lazy river. The hotel has multiple pools, a water park and many dining options. There is a shuttle that runs between the two so you need a bit of planning and they ask you reserve ahead for the beach. The golf course is part of the expanse.  The complex is really isolated by design but there are a lot of options without leaving. 

They do have a private beach and the water taxi leaves from the hotel complex. The ride is run, you may see dolphins, and the private beach has chairs and umbrellas provided along with bathroom and picnic facilities. So t is an excursion but that is part of the fun - but it is not a walk out on the beach setup.

We really enjoyed our time there. If you want to veg, you can stay at the timeshare. If you want activities, good eating and some beach time you can use the shuttle and leverage everything going on at the hotel.


----------



## dahntahn (Mar 22, 2019)

Restaurants:  Deromo's  [fantastic Italian deli is part of it], Skillets for breakfast, Bonefish Grill, La Fontinella - you get 10-15% off with your Hyatt discount card [which you get when checking in], Enzo's = Italian but they have an extensive list of fresh fish available on the blackboard, Coconut Jack's on the water along Bonita Beach road.  Fig's Grill has some nice Mediterranean options and is not too expensive.  We usually avoid the Coconut Point Mall restaurants.
There is a terrific airboat ride on a lake where you see tons of birds and lots of alligators, abput a 45 min. drive, and call for reservations.  It's called Airboats and Alligators.  Agree with above poster that the Ford/Edison property is a worthwhile tour.  There is also a walking tour on board walkways through Corkscrew Swamp, but it might be too hot unless in early AM.


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 23, 2019)

dahntahn said:


> Restaurants:  Deromo's  [fantastic Italian deli is part of it], Skillets for breakfast, Bonefish Grill, La Fontinella - you get 10-15% off with your Hyatt discount card [which you get when checking in], Enzo's = Italian but they have an extensive list of fresh fish available on the blackboard, Coconut Jack's on the water along Bonita Beach road.  Fig's Grill has some nice Mediterranean options and is not too expensive.  We usually avoid the Coconut Point Mall restaurants.
> There is a terrific airboat ride on a lake where you see tons of birds and lots of alligators, abput a 45 min. drive, and call for reservations.  It's called Airboats and Alligators.  Agree with above poster that the Ford/Edison property is a worthwhile tour.  There is also a walking tour on board walkways through Corkscrew Swamp, but it might be too hot unless in early AM.


Airboats and alligators is at Lake Trafford.  The tour at six mile cypress is shaded, closer, and a lot less expensive than corkscrew sanctuary and you will see as much.  Actually, you will see all the birds on our golf course and probably an alligator too


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 23, 2019)

mdurette said:


> Hi All - I'm starting to this about our trip here next month.   We have never been to this area of FL so it is all new to me.   I welcome any tips, restaurants, things to do.
> 
> We are two adults and one 13 YO girl.   This will be a "kick back" type of vacation for us as we just returned from a whirlwind 10 days at Disney.   Interested in the simple things to do as a family, but also have a fun aspect.   Mini golf, short nature walks, zoos, etc.
> 
> ...



I'm so excited for you... I've booked some of my Hyatt points to stay at this resort next year.  Have a great time


----------



## mdurette (Mar 27, 2019)

Thanks All - I am excited too!    It is fun to research and plan for a new destination.  

Via my research it appears I need to make advance reservations to use the hotel pools (we most likely will want one afternoon there to play on the waterslides) and ensure a spot for the island via the hotel boat.

Airboat ride is on our to-do list along with kayaking.   I will check out the Edison Museum site too.

Is there a main street/downtown area to explore and have lunch one day?    Small area with local small business shops/restaurants?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 27, 2019)

mdurette said:


> Thanks All - I am excited too!    It is fun to research and plan for a new destination.
> 
> Via my research it appears I need to make advance reservations to use the hotel pools (we most likely will want one afternoon there to play on the waterslides) and ensure a spot for the island via the hotel boat.
> 
> ...



Did it say how much advance notice you need to make to use the hotel pools?  I will want to do that for sure...thanks


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 27, 2019)

mdurette said:


> Thanks All - I am excited too!    It is fun to research and plan for a new destination.
> 
> Via my research it appears I need to make advance reservations to use the hotel pools (we most likely will want one afternoon there to play on the waterslides) and ensure a spot for the island via the hotel boat.
> 
> ...


You can kayak out of Koreshan State Park and it is an interesting tour also.
Downtown Fort Myers is a neat downtown.  I just returned from seeing Million Dollar Quartet there.


----------



## mas (Mar 29, 2019)

We have traded into this resort a couple of times.  Don't know that you need to reserve use at the hotel pools.  Also, when we were there, we didn't do anything about reserving a spot on the boat out to the beach, it runs on a schedule (or at least it did when we were there) and it's first come, first served for seats on the boat. I'm sure you can check this out with the front desk at the t/s when you check in.  
It will be interesting how this connection with the Hyatt hotel works in the future now that Marriott (MVC) owns the HRC system.


----------



## mdurette (Mar 31, 2019)

mas said:


> It will be interesting how this connection with the Hyatt hotel works in the future now that Marriott (MVC) owns the HRC system.



Well, I received a couple emails from them:
1.  informed me we would not be able to use the pools at the hotel.  Our use of the property will be limited to the restaurants and spa (ya know, the places we would need to spend money).   

2.  From the concierge team stated "Relax on the white sands of the breathtaking private beach on Big Hickory Island. Call today; reservations are limited and required."

I'm disappointed a bit as I DD would have loved to spend a couple hours the hotel slide.

One of the emails also mentions:     "Make a reservation for our *Private Cabana. *Enjoy our comfortably furnished cabanas that include a flat screen TV with access to YouTube TV, a mini fridge, and a party menu with large platter offerings from the bar and grill. Reservations can be made in person at the Sports Chickee or by calling *239-947-7300*."

I see in pics cabana's with hammocks....around the property.   Are these the same thing they are referencing?  I assumed these would be like the ones in San Antonio - first come, first serve.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 31, 2019)

mdurette said:


> Well, I received a couple emails from them:
> 1.  informed me we would not be able to use the pools at the hotel.  Our use of the property will be limited to the restaurants and spa (ya know, the places we would need to spend money).
> 
> 2.  From the concierge team stated "Relax on the white sands of the breathtaking private beach on Big Hickory Island. Call today; reservations are limited and required."
> ...


. That is a bummer that you can’t use the hotels pools. Thanks for supplying all of this great info


----------



## SHG (Apr 1, 2019)

mdurette said:


> Well, I received a couple emails from them:
> 1.  informed me we would not be able to use the pools at the hotel.  Our use of the property will be limited to the restaurants and spa (ya know, the places we would need to spend money).
> 
> 
> ...



Did the letter state anything as to WHY you would not be able to use the pools at the Hyatt Regency?? Has there been a policy change? As I recall they did have a day or two that you cant go over there, but other than that you would just get the wrist bands at the front desk (until they run out). Would be interesting to know why this is being discontinued...

As for the hammocks, there is a quiet secluded area amongst the lazy river that has several Private Cabanas. These are for rent.


----------



## dvc_john (Apr 1, 2019)

From an upcoming reservation confirmation that I have:

_Access to the pools and waterslides at the Hyatt Regency Coconut Point Resort and Spa is offered seasonally, and limited based on occupancy. Blackout dates may apply from March through August, November and December. Please inquire with our Front Desk if you have any questions._

I suspect the OP's dates fall in the blackout period (Easter maybe?).

The good news is that when you can't use the hotel pools, the hotel people can't use the Plantation pools.

Also, the last time I was there (last October), 2 of the 'hammock cabanas' were converted to Private Cabanas for rent. The other hammock cabanas and the 5 lounge chair cabanas on the little island in the lazy river were unchanged.

As for the boat to the beach, they changed that to a reservation system maybe 1 to 2 years ago. One time I didn't have a reservation and I didn't get on the boat because it was filled with reservation people. But several times I did have a reservation, and they didn't even bother to check because there were only a few people waiting for the boat. I don't know if they've changed it recently so that a reservation is really required, but it would be wise to have one.


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 1, 2019)

Bonita Springs is not the sleepy little fishing village it once was.  SW FL is booming and busting at the seams.

The good news is that you will be missing the additional traffic and congestion of Snowbirds.

Been to Big Hickory Island, and the area, many times going back to 1976.  I believe we have "tooned" to that "private" island at the pass a few times.  Dog Beach on Lovers Key is a neat place.

If you golf, hundreds of courses from Ft. Myers to Marco Island.

Satellite views of this area, Estero Bay, are helpful.  I'd post a link, but. . .


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Apr 1, 2019)

dvc_john said:


> From an upcoming reservation confirmation that I have:
> 
> _Access to the pools and waterslides at the Hyatt Regency Coconut Point Resort and Spa is offered seasonally, and limited based on occupancy. Blackout dates may apply from March through August, November and December. Please inquire with our Front Desk if you have any questions._
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting the blackout dates... I will not be able to use it when we are there in December for a few days but hopefully we can use it next February when we are there....thanks again...


----------



## PerryKing (Apr 16, 2019)

mdurette said:


> Well, I received a couple emails from them:
> 1.  informed me we would not be able to use the pools at the hotel.  Our use of the property will be limited to the restaurants and spa (ya know, the places we would need to spend money).
> 
> 2.  From the concierge team stated "Relax on the white sands of the breathtaking private beach on Big Hickory Island. Call today; reservations are limited and required."
> ...


As for the Hickory Island the club has always had its own access using the same boat that the hotel uses.  Guess we need to find out who actually owns and controls access to the island.  The Hotel  the Club or both ?


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Apr 19, 2019)

You are in for a treat. We just came from a stay at SSR @ Disney and while we were there we decided to drive down to see our resorts, CP, I am so glad we did! The resort itself was stunning and the Naples area was perfect. Now it  has hubby talking about moving there lol. Guess we could alway us the resort for day use and getaways lol


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Apr 19, 2019)

mdurette said:


> Thanks All - I am excited too!    It is fun to research and plan for a new destination.
> 
> Via my research it appears I need to make advance reservations to use the hotel pools (we most likely will want one afternoon there to play on the waterslides) and ensure a spot for the island via the hotel boat.
> 
> ...


I didn't see any near the resort but Naples wasn't too far and they did have that type of area with shops$$$ and eateries.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 19, 2019)

Naples and fort Myers have downtown areas to explore and Bonita Springs has done a lot with their historic area.


----------



## mdurette (Apr 21, 2019)

Hello all.  I just returned from our trip.  Any questions I can assist with while all is fresh in my head?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Apr 21, 2019)

mdurette said:


> Hello all.  I just returned from our trip.  Any questions I can assist with while all is fresh in my head?



Did you request a location/ unit prior to check in?
What size unit did you stay in?
What did you like best about the resort?
What was your favorite restaurant or / happy hour that you went to?


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 21, 2019)

What did you end up doing?


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 21, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> Satellite views of this area, Estero Bay, are helpful.  I'd post a link, but. . .



https://www.google.com/maps/place/H...bea779b491a1bbb!8m2!3d26.407951!4d-81.8375669


----------



## mdurette (Apr 22, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> *Did you request a location/ unit prior to check in?  What size unit did you stay in?*
> No, I did not.  My experience with Hyatt via II is normally, you get the unit assigned on your confirmation, so I did not bother.   But, I did end up with a different unit.  My II cert was for unit 5266.  I called resort and said I would be in a dedicated, no matter what.   Low and behold we got 5268/5269, the next unit over which was a lock off.     I bit annoying as I would have invited another couple/family to go if I knew I had a lock-off.
> 
> *What did you like best about the resort?*
> ...




Ugh...not sure how I did that.   Click to expand above to see reply


----------



## mdurette (Apr 22, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> What did you end up doing?



We had 5 full days and tried to get out and explore a bit on each day while still having time to be at the resort.
1.   The everglades for an airboat tour.
2.   Kayaking - manatees and dolphins plus much more were seen.
3.   Mini golf and Everglades Wonder Garden.
4.   Coconut point mall for a bit of shopping for daughter and lunch.  (we are not shoppers so this didn't last too long)
5.   Corkscrew Swamp Sanctuary and a short walk along Barefoot Beech


----------

